# Anyone have info on studio at Worldmark Windsor?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 2, 2010)

We have a week in RCI to use up by August, 2011 and found a studio there. We really prefer one bedrooms, but it was the best thing showing up and we have friends to visit up there. There are no reviews of studios. Any buildings we should request that are quieter, have better views etc.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's not much difference between the buildings as far as the view goes.  The older section units are a little larger but it's not a big difference.  For noise, the only issue would be the pools.  Units are assigned based on order of when the units were reserved so advance requests usually don't carry much weight unless it's an early reservation.  I don't know how the deposited weeks would fit into that, but location isn't much of an issue at that resort.  

Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep In Mind the Studio is a Murphy bed  - consequently the layout seemed awkward when folded down . . .


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 2, 2010)

Woops, I noticed that it was for 2010 and I thought it was 2011. So, I cancelled the hold. I think I'll put in a request for next year for a one bedroom, but it's a Lowveld Lodge week, so my trading power isn't great.
Liz


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure why there isn't more available for trade for August 2010 - 

(DOH they are in the rental pool, and Wyhndam is the management company for Worldmark and owns RCI and . .. . . . .) 

The WM Site is showing More Than FIVE One Bedroom units availabe starting 8/22/2010 through November 2010, remember with WM your stay can start any day of the week . . .


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 3, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Not sure why there isn't more available for trade for August 2010 -
> 
> (.




August 2010 is only 60 days away and most people like to have their summer vacations planned out.  That is why I think that there is not much available for August 2010 IMHO.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 3, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> August 2010 is only 60 days away and most people like to have their summer vacations planned out. That is why I think that there is not much available for August 2010 IMHO.


 
most [desireable] WM resorts would be fully booked at 13 months out . . . . 
There are unclaimed units at this property - within the 90 day window 

They are obviously available for owners or rental, just not exchanges  Wind Damn holds all the cards and makes the the rules


----------



## swift (Jun 3, 2010)

If you do come to Windsor be sure and give me a PM and I will meet up with you for coffee


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 4, 2010)

Theresa, that sounds like fun.
Liz


----------



## fillde (Jun 5, 2010)

Theresa, we will be at Windsor in July. Tell me about side trips other than Bodega Bay and San Fran. thanks     Grace


----------



## swift (Jun 6, 2010)

fillde said:


> Theresa, we will be at Windsor in July. Tell me about side trips other than Bodega Bay and San Fran. thanks     Grace





You need to tell me more about your interests so I can lead you in the right direction. Do you have children? Do you like to do things like cannoning, hiking or biking? Is the emphasis of your trip the wineries? Are you interested in doing a hot air balloon ride?


----------

